# Body mounts 1966



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

Whats the best way to take body mounts out, they seem to be stuck and want to spin in the cage nuts -of course- and im trying to figure out the best way to remove them. So far I only have all of the front mounts but still need to remove the bolts by the doors going back to under the trunk. So the "easy" ones are done. Thanks

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jbrenner (Apr 15, 2013)

Not an easy task, for sure. Just did this a few months ago on my '66. Pretty much ended up using a crow bar to pry the body up away from the frame enough to get to them and get them out. Need to make sure you loosen all of them on the side of the car you're working on so that it doesn't fight you more than necessary, and also so you don't have to "pry" against your car more than needed. I wasn't too thrilled about prying against the car, myself. I was lucky and didn't have too many that spun on me, but did have to cut 2 holes in the trunk to get to 2 of them that were too rusted to come loose. I was able to use a socket/ratchet from below and a wrench or channel locks to grip anything that was spinning on me. Unfortunately this is one of those jobs where "staying after it" will win the day. It's well worth the hassle though.


----------



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

Well I got the two middles out, one twisted off so I welded a washer and nut and came out thru the top thru a hole I had cut in the floor pan... now on to the back 6. YUCK! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a good floor pan with a bunch of access holes to get to EVERY body mount on my 66. Have to weld them up, or just may mend them for the next owner that has to repair them in 2064.


----------



## Dozermatt (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah just ended up cutting access holes, soaking the heck out of them with JB80, most of them came apart but the cages were useless. They would all blow out the cages if I didnt wedge something in the cage to tighten them up around the nut, but the hot wrench worked the best. Anyway, on one broke off but I was able to weld a washer and a nut onto it then backed it out the opposite way. In the end I need to replace one cage and one nut but it went better than I expected. Still a horrible job and im glad its over lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

